# My boys



## MizzKirsty21 (Apr 7, 2013)

Just a few pics of my boys...

Olly the staffy









Buddy









Blitz









Charlie









Mac


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

What totally handsome dudes...great pics hun, thanks for sharing x


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow, they're all so handsome! How do you cope with them all - particularly with one being a springer?!


----------



## MizzKirsty21 (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you  

And well luckily their all quite calm in the house, walking every day is a must though otherwise they start to get abit naughty haha
We go to Wales a lot for a good run  x


----------



## MizzKirsty21 (Apr 7, 2013)

Olly and mac x x 



Charlie, blitz and buddy x x


----------



## lillyfish (Apr 4, 2013)

They're all so handsome! Lucky you


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

CUTIES!!!!!!!! 

Love the pic of Olly and Mac having cuddles!!! :001_wub:


----------



## MizzKirsty21 (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you everyone  yeh olly and mac love each other lol


----------



## MizzKirsty21 (Apr 7, 2013)

Few new pictures 

Mac and my partner 


Blitz



Buddy


Mac and olly sunbathing 


Mac


----------



## tlewis (Mar 25, 2013)

Aw, lovely! And I love some of those photo effects!


----------

